# New A6 4.2 S-Line Breaks Cover



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Still a very new model, not much is yet known of Audi’s full intention for “S-line” implementation for the new A6, known internally as C6 or the sixth generation of the C chassis. While “S” and “RS” badged versions of the new A6 are sure to come soon, Audi has released extensive photos of an “S-line” model fitted with the new 4.2-liter FSI engine. Whether or not other “S-line” models will be built with other petrol or diesel engines remains to be seen.
What can be gathered from the photos is that “S-line” models, traditionally produced by Audi’s quattro GmbH subsidiary, is that they will be fitted with a 5-spoke alloy wheel similar to that found on today’s RS6 models. 
Larger front and rear fascias with large dual exhaust bestow the car with a much more aggressive appearance. “S-line” badging is removed from the rear side panels as on previous “S-line” models and instead slot in on the upper passenger side of the front grille where normally a “quattro” badge is found.
Inside, wood trim is replaced for either aluminum or, in the case of the large center console segment, what appears to be a matte black plastic. Audi’s newest three-spoke sport steering wheel features the shield grille-mimicking logo surround, though seems much more attractive with perforated leather and red/silver “S-line” badge on the lower center spoke.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A6 4.2 S-Line Breaks Cover ([email protected])*

S-Line Audi always looks cool.


----------

